# Sprinkler system with a moisture meter.



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi all,

So looking to possibly install a sprinkler system. With all the advancements I was hoping there is a solution where you could have random moisture sensors that connect to a central unit. As such the unit would turn on once a location is below a certain parameter.

Anything out there?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

William said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So looking to possibly install a sprinkler system. With all the advancements I was hoping there is a solution where you could have random moisture sensors that connect to a central unit. As such the unit would turn on once a location is below a certain parameter.
> 
> Anything out there?


I moved this topic over here to the irrigation subforum.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have thought about this, but just not in my plans (yet). I think you will need something like @dfw_pilot moisture sensor. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=67

Then some script using open sprinkler.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree. I think a personal weather station would be the easier option. My Rachio pulls the local weather off my station that sits in my yard. Rainbird has some moisture meters, but I don't use them. I use my Davis soil sensors to check the accuracy of my Rachio's E/T calculation, and so far, it's done very well.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> I have thought about this, but just not in my plans (yet). I think you will need something like @dfw_pilot moisture sensor. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=67
> 
> Then some script using open sprinkler.


Finally some one else mentions open sprinkler. I love it and use the Zimmerman method for controlling how much water the turf needs. Still working on fine tuning it though, the documentation on the Zimmerman method is... Well almost none existent.


----------

